# motor para camara de seguridad



## juan.uy (Feb 22, 2007)

hola queria saber si alguin tiene algun pcb de como controlar un motor paso a paso o dc, tienen que poder moverse en un sentido y en otro, son dos motores para mover en el plano horizontal y en el vertical, y asi poder mover una camara web usada para seguridad, yo estube intentando pero la verdad no quedo muy bien ya que lo hice con los motores que vienen en los microondas para mover el plato, y este motor producia una interfrencia que perjudicaba la camara, a no ser que le pueda poner un condensador que desparasite el motor, de otra forma no me sirve, y se que los mejores motores para esto son los paso a paso, pero se me complica en conseguir los materiales y lleban mucho dinero, yo queria algo economico y que sea sencillo de hacer

espero me puedan ayudar!!! muchas gracias


----------



## Randy (Feb 22, 2007)

busca en el google "puente H" aki en el foro tambien hay articulos sobre el manejo de direccion de motores dale un chekadita...

Saludos


----------



## juan.uy (Feb 22, 2007)

Randy dijo:
			
		

> busca en el google "puente H" aki en el foro tambien hay articulos sobre el manejo de direccion de motores dale un chekadita...
> 
> Saludos



ok gracias! ya mire algo de puente h, por suerte encontre con pcb y todo, pero me pueden explicar esto que no entedi del funcionamiento...  

"puede manejar un motor de 6 a 40 Voltios. Tiene dos entradas lógicas A y B, y dos salidas denominadas también A y B. Si la entrada A es alta, entonces la salida A también será alta y el motor gira en un sentido. Ahora, si la entrada B es alta, la salida B es alta y el motor gira en sentido contrario."

lo saque de esta pagina... http://www.angelfire.com/co2/piel/puenteh.html

y la verdad debe de ser muy tonto pero no lo entendi a que se refiere con una entrada alta y baja... 

gracias


----------



## xhackdavidx (Feb 23, 2007)

Simplemente, lo que hace es amplificar la señal de entrada PERO, con la ventaja, de que si dejas el cable suelto (alta impedancia), la salida se conecta a tierra


----------



## JOSEAQP (Abr 17, 2007)

que construcción casera tan genial!, te felicito...


----------



## juan.uy (Jun 26, 2007)

JOSEAQP dijo:
			
		

> que construcción casera tan genial!, te felicito...



muchas gracias!!


----------

